# [EVDL] Which contactor for 70V?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Use an EV200, 500A continuous at contact voltages from 12 - 900VDC and I
think you can find them for $80 - $90
The standard coil is rated for up to 36V, or you can get one for 32V or 48V
up to 95VDC.
http://relays.tycoelectronics.com/datasheets/ev200.pdf
<http://relays.tycoelectronics.com/datasheets/ev200.pdf>
Mike




> David Nelson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I was testing out a logic board for someone today and unfortunately I
> > didn't disconnect the line contactor so the 12V coil got 67V for a bit
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike, It looks like that will work. Now I just need to decide
if I want to have the constant buzz from the controller's PWM
circuitry and not have to worry about an economizer circuit or get a
32-95VDC coil and have to come up with an economizer circuit. The
9-36VDC coil has a max inrush current of 3.8A but the contactor
circuit in the controller has a limit of 2A. Any way to estimate the
inrush current at 24V?

On Sun, Mar 6, 2011 at 10:54 PM, Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrot=
e:
> Use an EV200, 500A continuous at contact voltages from 12 - 900VDC and=
I
> think you can find them for $80 - $90
> The standard coil is rated for up to 36V, or you can get one for 32V or 4=
8V
> up to 95VDC.
> http://relays.tycoelectronics.com/datasheets/ev200.pdf
> <http://relays.tycoelectronics.com/datasheets/ev200.pdf>
> Mike
>
>
>


> David Nelson <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I was testing out a logic board for someone today and unfortunately I
> >> didn't disconnect the line contactor so the 12V coil got 67V for a bit
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello David,

What I did was wire in a small glass plug in control relay that has a coil 
rating of about 0.05 amps with a contact rating of 10 amps up to 250 volt 
rating.

I use a Square D relay that you can get in any coil voltage. I had to do 
this type of installation, because the kick back surge burn out the 
controller drivers to directly power a industrial CableForm 600 amp 
contactor using a 12 volt coil at 5 amps.

It is recommended to install a Zener Overvoltage Transient Suppressor which 
is a Bidirectional diode across the coil terminals to reduce the kick back 
surge. These devices are in the NTE4991 to NTE4999 class. Use a voltage 
rating that is about three times the voltage rating of the coil.

This contact circuit now has been running for 34 years.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Nelson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, March 07, 2011 5:44 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Which contactor for 70V?


Thanks Mike, It looks like that will work. Now I just need to decide
if I want to have the constant buzz from the controller's PWM
circuitry and not have to worry about an economizer circuit or get a
32-95VDC coil and have to come up with an economizer circuit. The
9-36VDC coil has a max inrush current of 3.8A but the contactor
circuit in the controller has a limit of 2A. Any way to estimate the
inrush current at 24V?

On Sun, Mar 6, 2011 at 10:54 PM, Mike Willmon <[email protected]> 
wrote:
> Use an EV200, 500A continuous at contact voltages from 12 - 900VDC and I
> think you can find them for $80 - $90
> The standard coil is rated for up to 36V, or you can get one for 32V or 
> 48V
> up to 95VDC.
> http://relays.tycoelectronics.com/datasheets/ev200.pdf
> <http://relays.tycoelectronics.com/datasheets/ev200.pdf>
> Mike
>
>
>


> David Nelson <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I was testing out a logic board for someone today and unfortunately I
> >> didn't disconnect the line contactor so the 12V coil got 67V for a bit
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think you can get the EV200 (or is it the LEV200) with an economizer
circuit built in.

Mike



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 3/7/2011 7:44 PM, David Nelson wrote:
> > > I just need to decide if I want to have the constant buzz from the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you for the help everyone. I did find an eBay seller selling the
EV200AAANA for $132 for a pair. I was hoping to get the 36-96v coil
version but that was going to be ~$130+ for one contactor. This
contactor has an electronic economizer circuit attached. My Sevcon
controller will PWM the pack voltage at 24V for 1 sec and then drop
the voltage to 16V. What I'm wondering about is if this PWM signal at
650Hz will likely be a problem for this economizer circuit. The other
issue is that the data sheet lists 3.8A as the max inrush current and
the controller is only rated up to 2A. Maybe I'd be better off putting
a power resistor in series with the coil and using pack voltage which
is <70V (~64V nominal). I don't really have room to install another
relay to control the contactor. Ask Lee. He knows how little room is
in a Gizmo. Suggestions?

Finally, just to clarify, the + terminal on the contactor needs to be
toward the positive end of the circuit, right? My circuit is + battery
- fuse - contactor positive - contactor negative - the rest of the
stuff - negative battery terminal. I assume that is so that the
magnetic blow outs work properly.

Thanks,

-- 
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Nelson wrote:
> > I did find an eBay seller selling the EV200AAANA for $132 for a
> > pair. This contactor has an electronic economizer circuit attached.
> > My Sevcon controller will PWM the pack voltage at 24V for 1 sec and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have two on my desk at home. Not there now but I have opened it up. The
board is accessible and I would imagine could be reverse engineered.

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lee Hart
Sent: Tuesday, March 22, 2011 11:47 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Which contactor for 70V?



> David Nelson wrote:
> > I did find an eBay seller selling the EV200AAANA for $132 for a
> > pair. This contactor has an electronic economizer circuit attached.
> > My Sevcon controller will PWM the pack voltage at 24V for 1 sec and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Grasser <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I have two on my desk at home. Not there now but I have opened it up. The
> > board is accessible and I would imagine could be reverse engineered.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You can find 48v Curits-Albright contactors on eBay all the time. IIRC
they occasionally show up with higher voltage coils from time to time.

DAC



> David Nelson <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On Tue, Mar 22, 2011 at 8:02 AM, Mark Grasser <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> I have two on my desk at home. Not there now but I have opened it up. The
> >> board is accessible and I would imagine could be reverse engineered.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The issue with those in a Gizmo is that if they have to open under
load the arc can catch the fiberglass on fire. I don't have room to
build a fire safe enclosure.



> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> > You can find 48v Curits-Albright contactors on eBay all the time. IIRC
> > they occasionally show up with higher voltage coils from time to time.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Use an EV200, 500A continuous at contact voltages from 12 - 900VDC and
>

The devil is really in the details though to get that 500A continuous
rating! Pay close attention to the datasheet to find out under what
conditions it will provide that sort of continuous current (*lots* of copper
connected to the studs).

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110323/afffb3d8/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dave Nelson wrote:
> > It looks like it would be easy to wire directly to the coil and bypass
> > the circuit entirely.
> 
> ...


----------

